
Show HN: Hire.Bid – marketplace for on-demand work, take two - Ice_Walker
We received some brutally honest feedback when we posted here about a month ago with comments along the lines of your concept is great, UI sucks, drop the buggy registration process, fix the fonts, etc. - so we took all that advice to heart and we redid the UI, we changed the registration process and flow entirely by implementing social logins and having it done via a popup modal, and we changed the fonts, and did a bunch of other stuff. Let us know what you think. <a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;hire.bid" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;hire.bid</a>
======
shedside
It's good to see you guys making an effort. I remember it was extremely
minimal before, now it's looking pretty slick.

